# Scripts



## EZ-ED (Apr 16, 2007)

Does TUG have any countdown perl scripts available? Much the same as what's available to members at Cruise Critic, that the members can modify and then  counts down the number of days to a cruise in their signature line. I know they use countdown.pl which if available from several places on the internet. 

Or would it be to much of a burden on the resources.

Thanks


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 16, 2007)

I've seen several individuals use their own, but there's nothing available here that I know of.


----------

